# How early in the season do you start...



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

...and what are wearing??? I want to go as soon as ice is out to practice, but bathing scares me. Is a wet suit enough? Is there a boot or socks that you'd recommend?? Thanks, the Rookie.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

What do the numbers mean when I look at wetsuits on Ebay? There are 
two numbers. 3/2 and some higher like 7/5. Alot look like they stop at the calf. What do you wear on the feet then?? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

finlander said:


> What do the numbers mean when I look at wetsuits on Ebay? There are
> two numbers. 3/2 and some higher like 7/5. A lot look like they stop at the calf. What do you wear on the feet then?? Thanks for the help.


 Those are the thicknesses of the neoprene in the body and the limbs. They are often made this way to give better insulation of your core, yet still allow some freedom of movement.


My suggestion is to look at kayaking dry tops with breathable waders or a dry suit as opposed to a wetsuit. Neoprene wetsuits (Especially the thicker ones) will severely hamper your ability to paddle and are generally uncomfortable to wear out of the water (To be honest they're not much more comfortable underwater :lol. Another thing about wetsuits is the "wet" part. They are not really designed to keep you dry, just to insulate your body. Wetsuits also make it difficult to regulate your body temp and you can go from sweating buckets, to uncomfortably cold depending on your level of physical activity.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

finlander said:


> ...and what are wearing??? I want to go as soon as ice is out to practice, but bathing scares me. Is a wet suit enough? Is there a boot or socks that you'd recommend?? Thanks, the Rookie.


If there is ANY chance at all of not being able to get out of the water quickly, say within a minute, then you will want a drysuit. Expensive, but well worth it. I paid $500 for mine. For this video I only had 2 layers underneath. It wouldn't take much to stay warm.......

I would kayak rivers all winter if I had a paddling partner......

I have seen a video where they tested being in 45 degree water and it isn't pretty. The shock factor makes people gasp when they hit the water and easily swallow a bunch............


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Where did u find one for that amount? I saw quotes for up to
$1k. For our first few outings we are staying in shallow waters
For sure.Wife sounds as eager to try these as I am. Prolly an
Inland lake for starters. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

finlander said:


> Where did u find one for that amount? I saw quotes for up to
> $1k. For our first few outings we are staying in shallow waters
> For sure.Wife sounds as eager to try these as I am. Prolly an
> Inland lake for starters. Thanks for the tips.


I got it from Kayak Corral in Saline, MI. Great people with tons of kayaks and gear.

If you do look into them make sure it has a relief zipper........taking a leak would be a major endeavor without one.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Great video. Had my wife watch it tonight. She said we cant afford the suits. I told her not to worry about it. Looks easier to get into than a wetsuit. Can you give a few names of companies that make them that you'd suggest. That front zipper is important, butt what about a flap in da back? Anyone make those? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

Mine is made by Stohlquist......
http://stohlquist.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=40


----------



## roof cleaner (Dec 30, 2009)

I fish year round in my yak. I fish the rivers in the winter, and as soon as ice out I hit the small lakes. I do not wear a wet suit, as I try and stay in the shallows of the river in the winter, and be very careful. I have had boats on the grand blow past me at full speed within 20 ft. and not even hardly rock my yak. Always wear your Like jacket. I wear waders, and boots that will fall off with a simple kick of my feet.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

The bay is open near the family property and I may take the
yak out tomorrow. Only 80% chance to rain. Paddles
arrived Saturday. I would wear the waders and stay shallow.


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

Drysuit is best, with several underlayers. Check out Kayak Academy online for good goretex drysuits. They sell some used Kokatat drysuits occasionally so you may be able to get a bargain. If you must use waders, make sure to wear a tight belt over them to keep water out when (plan on when, not if) you fall in. Without that, they will fill and take you straight down.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

We bought Kokata paddling suits. Goretex, relief zipper and a drop seat for her. Tried them out last Tuesday. Everything went well, no dunkings. Water was flat. Pretty boring really. Maybe some waves are needed for excitement. We loaded the yaks onto our new pipe rack with carpeted bunks on the F150 for a test run tonight on the highway. Went well no flying yaks at 65mph. :yikes:


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

finlander said:


> We bought Kokata paddling suits. Goretex, relief zipper and a drop seat for her. Tried them out last Tuesday. Everything went well, no dunkings. Water was flat. Pretty boring really. Maybe some waves are needed for excitement. We loaded the yaks onto our new pipe rack with carpeted bunks on the F150 for a test run tonight on the highway. Went well no flying yaks at 65mph. :yikes:


If that was boring go take a swim! You'll want to make sure they work anyways


----------

